# Einladung zur beinharten Weihnachtsfeier



## Bettina (14. November 2008)

Hallo Beinharte,
die Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier am 06.12. ist per Newsletter an alle Mitglieder rausgegangen.  
Leider gab es dabei technische Probleme , wer nun keine erhalten hat oder wem der Anhang fehlt, der melde sich bitte bei mir. 

Bis dahin,
viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## rumblestilz (15. November 2008)

Hallo Bettina,
ich habe die Mail ohne Anhang bekommen.
Gruß, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens77 (15. November 2008)

bei mir hat auch der Anhang gefehlt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Bettina (15. November 2008)

Bitte schickt mir eure Mailadresse zu...

dann kann ich euch das PDF zumailen, 
viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## maifelder (15. November 2008)

Lieber eine Email ohne Anhang als gar keine. 

Wie immer habe ich auch diesmal keine Email bekommen, bekomme eigentlich nie Mails zu Weihnachtsfeiern als auch zu irgendwelchen Mitgliedsversammlungen.  

Was sagen denn die Juristen hier, wenn eine Einladung zu einer Hauptversammlung einen Teil der Mitglieder gar nicht erreicht, sind die Beschlüsse eigentlich gültig?

Bitte keine Entschuldigungen oder Ausflüchte, das Thema ist bekannt und der oder diejenige ist nicht in der Lage oder hat keine Lust was daran zu ändern.

Es gibt tolle Programme, die einem helfen, Emails zu verschicken. Supermailer etc. 

Wenn der/diejenige einen Tipp benötigt, helfe ich gerne weiter. Alternativ empfehle ich die CT, letztes Heft, dort ist eine DVD beigelegt, da ist der Supermailer drinnen.

Naja, sollte wohl wieder mehr trainieren, dann kann ich meine Energie im Wald lassen, statt hier im Forum, bringt ja eh nix.


----------



## Bettina (16. November 2008)

Hallo Maifelder,
wenn ich deine aktuelle E-Mail-Adresse finde, geht die Einladung gleich an dich raus!
Und ... wir suchen schon länger jemanden der Jürgen bei dem ganzen technischen Kram unterstützt, wäre toll wenn du das machen könntest! 

In unsere Winterpokalteam fehlen noch Punkte, schwing dich auf's Rad 

Bis demnächst
Bettina

P.S. hat nicht geklappt, mail mir bitte deine aktuelle Adresse, die mir bekannte geht nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (19. November 2008)

Einladungsmail kam, aber ohne Anhang. 
Da ich ja einiges von der Technik verstehe, würde es mich wundern, wenn überhaupt jemand den Anhang bekommen hat.

Vielleicht wäre es gut gewesen, wenigstens den Termin hier zu nennen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Steve37 (19. November 2008)

...also um das Gewissen einiger zu beruhigen. 
Ich hab sogar 2 Einladungen bekommen. 
Davon eine mit Anhang als PDF Datei. 



Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2008)

bekomme irgendwie keinen newsletter... *komisch*


----------



## Bettina (19. November 2008)

Steve37 schrieb:


> ...also um das Gewissen einiger zu beruhigen.



Danke 
Ich bin nicht blond aber verstehen tue ich das Ganze trotzdem nicht. Ich verteile heute abend wieder Mails an die mir genannten Adressen. @Fubbes: deine kenne ich, @nienie: Danke und ich leite sie auch weiter

Bis demnächst Bettina


----------



## Caprifischer (19. November 2008)

Ei, Ihr macht mich noch ganz narrisch...

Hab' auch nur 2 mails bekommen...mit und ohne ! 

Liebe Bettina...meinst Du, ich kann noch'ne 3. kriegen...???

Wär' dann echt beruhigter...

Bis demnächst dann...

Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (19. November 2008)

Angekommen. 

Danke
Achim


----------



## Rockside (19. November 2008)

Ich habe 2 e-mails bekommen: 1 mit und 1 ohne Anhang. Also ist angekommen.
Danke Dir,
Rolf


----------



## Rockside (20. November 2008)

Hallo Bettina,

kann es vielleicht sein, daß bei verschiedenen Empfängern ein Spamfilter fehlerhafte Ergebnisse produziert und deshalb die Einladungen oder auch die Newsletter nicht ankommen? 

Ein Fehler wäre es nicht, wenn diejenigen, die fortgesetzt keine e-mails bekommen, einmal bei ihrem e-mail Provider nachprüfen, wie das mit den jeweiligen Spamfilter bestellt ist. Oder vielleicht hat auch der eine oder andere in seinem Mail-Programm versehentlich oder durch das Programm standardmäßig eigene Filter gesetzt ?

Nur mal so zur Überlegung.....

Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Christian M (21. November 2008)

Hallo Bettina, ich habe auch keinen Anhang erhalten.


Christian


----------



## Bettina (21. November 2008)

An alle, bei deren Mail kein Anhang war oder die gar keine Mail erhalten haben:
Die Einladung steht auch auf unserer Homepage zum Download bereit.

Und wer keine Mail erhalten hat, möge doch bitte über Jürgen unsere Newsletter abonnieren.

Bis bald,
Bettina


----------



## Fresh Lemon (21. November 2008)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hallo Bettina,
> 
> kann es vielleicht sein, daß bei verschiedenen Empfängern ein Spamfilter fehlerhafte Ergebnisse produziert und deshalb die Einladungen oder auch die Newsletter nicht ankommen?
> 
> ...




Verschwörungstheorien führen im Allgemeinen zum Gegenteil der Wahrheit. Das heißt, dass Verschwörungstheoretiker, wenn sie Beobachtungen erklären, oft wesentlich komplizertere Erklärungen einbringen, als die allgemein angenommenen. Ihre Schlussfolgerungen verlangen oft von uns, dass wir an zusätzliche Voraussetzungen in Form von Ereignissen oder Faktoren glauben, für die es selten einen direkten Beweis gibt. 

Sowohl die NASA als auch die Verrschwörungstheoretiker bieten Erklärungen für die beobachtbaren Phänomene an. Aber einige der Apollo-Verschörungstheorien verlangen von uns, an Dinge wie NASA-Todesschwadronen oder streng geheime Filmstudios an abgelegenen Orten zu glauben. Für keines von beiden existieren direkte Beweise. Die Möglichkeit, dass diese Dinge -- sofern es sie gibt -- eine Erklärung für die Beobachtungen der Verschwörungstheoretiker darstellen könnten, ist kein Beweis dafür, dass diese Dinge tatsächlich existieren.

In größerem Umfang betrachtet, haben Verschwörungstheoretiker oft eine aufwändige Erklärung für eine Fotografie oder Aussage und eine andere völlig unterschiedliche, aber genauso komplizierte Erklärung für das nächste Foto, und so weiter. Diese bruchstückhaften Theorien fangen schnell an, sich zu widersprechen. Und man erhält unterschiedliche Erklärungen, je nachdem, welchen Verschwörungstheoretiker man fragt.

Es ist nicht suspekt, dass verschiedene Verschwörungstheoretiker verschiedene Meinungen haben. So funktioniert Forschung. Es wird allerdings ernst, wenn die Theorie eines Verschwörungstheoretikers in ihrer Gesamtheit betrachtet, sich als ein riesiges Gebilde aus gegenstandsloser Spekulation herausstellt. Anstatt des typischen Prozesses, alle Möglichkeiten zu betrachten und zu entscheiden, welche davon am meisten Sinn ergibt, benutzen die Verschwörungstheoretiker eine Denkmethode, die zuerst einmal die Existenz der Verschwörung voraussetzt. Dann folgen sie jedem noch so verschlungenen Pfad, der notwendig ist, damit sie zu diesem Schluss gelangen.

Die daraus resultierende Beweisführung kann durchaus hieb- und stichfest erscheinen. Der Leser kann den Argumenten von den grundlegenden Prinzipien bis hin zur Schlussfolgerung folgen. Allerdings vergisst er dabei oft, sich zu fragen, ob diese Argumentationslinie die einzig mögliche darstellt und ob die Argumentation des Verschwörungstheoretikers vom Leser verlangt, an Nebenbedingungen zu glauben, für die es keinerlei Beweis gibt. 


Grüssle zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (21. November 2008)

Fresh Lemon schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien führen im Allgemeinen zum Gegenteil der Wahrheit. ...



Du irrst, Verschwörungstheorien führen im Allgemeinen zum Gegenteil von Occams Razor.
Was nicht unbedingt das Gegenteil der Wahrheit sein muss. 

Ansonsten aber gut zitiert. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Rockside (21. November 2008)

@Fresh Lemon

den schon sehr merkwürdigen Verschwörungstheorien zum Trotz sei es aber hiermit noch mal gesagt, daß die e-mail Provider immer wieder mal neue Spamfiltermethoden einsetzen, um der Spam-Flut Herr zu werden.

Das könnte eventuell auch mal zu Fehlern führen, wenn die Kriterien für Spam ungünstig gewählt worden sind. Eine Überprüfung kann auch Verschwörern nicht schaden.


----------



## Bettina (25. November 2008)

Nachdem nun alle mit den Informationen versorgt sind, bitte nicht vergessen: 
 bis Sonntag muss ich wissen, wer kommt und was ihr essen wollt!  

bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## Bettina (27. November 2008)

Und den Anmeldeschluß bitte nicht verpassen, sonst müßt Ihr uns beim Essen zuschauen!

Noch 3 Tage....


----------



## Bettina (29. November 2008)

Bis morgen bitte die Anmeldung an mich mailen 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Werner (7. Dezember 2008)

Die beinharte Weihnachtsfeier ist vorüber und hat, wie immer, Spass gemacht. Das "unbehelmte" Auftreten eigentlich bekannter Gesichter verwirrt und überrascht bisweilen auch nach Jahren noch 

Der kurze Jahresrückblick von Bettina zeigte, wie vielfältig das Mitglieder-Veranstaltungsangebot an Tages-, Wochenend-, Wochentouren und Biketreffs auch 2008 wieder einmal war. Via Beamer konnten die zahlreichen Facetten der Clubaktivitäten des Jahres nochmals per Fotos und Videos im Zeitraffer nacherlebt und im Gedächtnis aufgefrischt werden. 

Anstelle der Tombola, die diesmal ausgesetzt wurde, gab es für alle ein nützliches, natürlich an´s Bike passendes, Überraschungs-Geschenk, für die Guides der regelmäßigen Biketreffs darüber hinaus auch noch einen Gutschein.  

Die durch den Entfall der Tombola "freigewordene" Zeit wurde durchweg positiv aufgenommen und umgehend dazu verwendet sich intensiver unterhalten zu können.

Erst nach Mitternacht löste sich die Feier endgültig auf, schade für alle, die nicht dabei sein konnten, aber hier der Trost:

In weniger als einem Jahr ist es wieder so weit wenn es heißt: 

*Beinhart-Weihnachtsfeier 2009​*
Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Bettina (8. Dezember 2008)

Und wer nicht da war hat vor allem DEN FILM verpasst.

Danke Werner, der war super!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2008)

Jo, war ne schöne Feier, trotz oder vielleicht gerade wegen der entfallenen Tombola.
So ein Abend ohne Hektik ist auch mal schön.

Und danke an Werner. Ich weiß nur zu gut, wie viel Aufwand so ein Film ist. Wobei ich das Filmen fast noch aufwändiger finde, als das Schneiden. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------

